# Demo 8 pro pics for the haters



## j6105 (Apr 10, 2004)

hey,
Eat it e_o, these were taken 10 minutes ago......see you wankers in 10 days._


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

action shots ?

nice rig...btw.


----------



## drum714 (Nov 10, 2004)

a.kghaurhdgjhsjlcikutsryjjsjtgujhgztdwetujKJTYzyjjjjytiksyu5yhm 

Sorry just wipping the drool of the keyboard. Sweet ride


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

: DROOL : Wow, beautiful bike. I'm jealous. Are you racing NORBA series this year?

-TS


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

no i want to see you hold a custom sign in front of the bike for proof, like "I felch for Demo8's" or something...

btw, does this really need its own thread? i should moderate your ass....


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

DAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!! :drool: x infinite!!!! Want to trade for a super sexy gold v10?


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

> no i want to see you hold a custom sign in front of the bike for proof, like "I felch for Demo8's" or something...


Beat me to it...I want you to pose on the bike, naked, with some sign around your neck to prove the authenticity of these photos


> btw, does this really need its own thread? i should moderate your ass..


Regulate that biatch.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

rode on last weekend...

and i so needed to change my pants afterwards...the DH40 makes my 888rc look like a twig...


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

man thats a beuty, how the Fox DH40 feel? can u remove that adjuster on the bottom right leg? looks like a great place to get ripped off ina crash. how much she weigh 40lbs or so? nice rig, get a DHX and u r set, and maybe a e13 chainguide.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

OR!!! you can put a huge gash in the stantion! to prove its really yours! so we know you did it


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

BJ- said:


> rode on last weekend...
> 
> and i so needed to change my pants afterwards...the DH40 makes my 888rc look like a twig...


And i'll be the first to say that if these DH40s hold up, i'll be on one next year.

-TS


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

The Fox 40 sort of looks like a Monster T with those lowers. Sweet ride indeed. Can you get some shots of the rear shock?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

konabiker said:


> Beat me to it...I want you to pose on the bike, naked, with some sign around your neck to prove the authenticity of these photos
> 
> Regulate that biatch.


yeah dat ain't yo bike

but it is a nice bike....where the tubeless rims????


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> And i'll be the first to say that if these DH40s hold up, i'll be on one next year.
> 
> -TS


The one thing that realllly amazed me about this fork was the weight. Jensonusa.com had a booth set up with the fork there, compared to an 04 boxxer wc, 66vf 170mm, and 888r 200mm the weight was uber noticable.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> And i'll be the first to say that if these DH40s hold up, i'll be on one next year.
> 
> -TS


 Will, if they hold up, I'll be on one at the end of the summer.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> OR!!! you can put a huge gash in the stantion! to prove its really yours! so we know you did it


 careful, you might deflate those pop-can thin uppers....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

now we have a new "lab rat" testing the fox fork out


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> now we have a new "lab rat" testing the fox fork out


 the kind of testing i wanna see on this fork is how it reacts when it smacks a boulder or two


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> the kind of testing i wanna see on this fork is how it reacts when it smacks a boulder or two


 You obviously have no trust in Fox.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> now we have a new "lab rat" testing the fox fork out


Shiver, trust me. I already rode a oversprung, beat to crap, first gen proto and with my mythical powers of fortune telling I know it will not be rated for hucking.

Man these meds are making me delirious.


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

drooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool. Thats such a sick bike!! And so clean. look at the tires


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> You obviously have no trust in Fox.


 no i'm concerned they made a thinned out lightweight race fork.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> no i'm concerned they made a thinned out lightweight race fork.


 And that with the superbeefy appearances people will use it for a hucking fork and thrash it when its not designed for that and then they'll crash and die or something?


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> And that with the superbeefy appearances people will use it for a hucking fork and thrash it when its not designed for that and then they'll crash and die or something?


 no, durability is a concern. Its like frame tubing, you can make big thin tubes that are really stiff and strong, but cant take a rock hit without denting. I've heard the word pop-can be thrown around.

Remember, this is a race-designed fork, unlike the Monster which was intended as a bruiser.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

konabiker said:


> Shiver, trust me. I already rode a oversprung, beat to crap, first gen proto and with my mythical powers of fortune telling I know it will not be rated for hucking.
> 
> Man these meds are making me delirious.


as i rub my hands back in forth....will just have to see


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

I for one trust nothing Fox produces.

The Demo 8 is pretty sweet tho.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> no, durability is a concern. Its like frame tubing, you can make big thin tubes that are really stiff and strong, but cant take a rock hit without denting. I've heard the word pop-can be thrown around.
> 
> Remember, this is a race-designed fork, unlike the Monster which was intended as a bruiser.


 Good points.


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> And i'll be the first to say that if these DH40s hold up, i'll be on one next year.
> 
> -TS


Agreed, if that fork does well i'll defenitly have one next year, that thing a dhx on my gemini 

SKEETSKEETSKEETSKEET


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

Damn, i wish i was a gangsta. Real N**** (not suitable for MTBR.com)...

 

I just want my Demo 9  

Okay, stupid update on that. I bought a dainese 3/4 suit, slightly used for 80 bucks. That also diminished the money i have so i will (as of right now) not be getting the demo 8. I will most likely get a very slightly used (by an older man, 10 times tops. The cranks dont even show any wear!   ) w/ a DHX5, truvativ chainguide (soon to be E13 as me and a coulple friends were able to pull a group sponsorship together...) and other than brand new ODI grips pretty much stock. But mainly the ONLY reason i will be getting this is the guy used to work at CBO but got burnt out so is getting out of riding (plus no time from new job...) but still has all the deals at CBO. So for 2300 i will get the bike and a 2005 carbon (or maybe not and substitiute it for something else useful) TLD D2. Because we all know in our hearts that "bling" really matters...


----------



## MX 887 (Nov 2, 2004)

j6105 said:


> hey,
> Eat it e_o, these were taken 10 minutes ago......see you wankers in 10 days._


_

That is awesome. Wow it looks so nice. My dream bike alright. Such a well specced bike in the stock form too.

Lucky_


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

MX 887 said:


> That is awesome. Wow it looks so nice. My dream bike alright. Such a well specced bike in the stock form too.
> 
> Lucky


Actually, for the price you should be getting better parts... Specialized handlebar on a 5000$ bike? Gimme a break...


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> Actually, for the price you should be getting better parts... Specialized handlebar on a 5000$ bike? Gimme a break...


 and how do you know it isnt as good as say another pricey handlebar?

you dont, you just dont think its as cool...


----------



## j6105 (Apr 10, 2004)

*yeah...*

that bike has not been ridden yet since all the parts are being sold and changed when i get back..... have rode my friends plenty though. The fork still needs to be broke in but the attention to detail is fairly amazing. The H/L speed compression adjuster has a cap over it that unscrews so that cap takes the abuse and can be replaced for $10 instead of the whole $1600 fork internals. Fork feels solid and actually the tubing in the fork is easton EA70 aluminum that is thicker than most of the Top Tube of the bike..... specialized took every detail including shipping the bike without a Ti spring and giving a form you send in for a custom weight one from answer/manitou. The demo tool is simple but cool for adjusting things, but the whole bike reeks or "torque wrench!" The bike is 42 pounds even, lighter than my friends because it was handbuilt at "-------" without loads of grease....and the welds are sexy. Like I said I am leaving but expect a full report in about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## j6105 (Apr 10, 2004)

*about...*

about the price..... the fox retails for $1600 and the frame for $2800. The complete is $4800 so for $400 more bucks i am willing to take titanium springs, truvativ components, and yes the specialized handle bars (they will go bye bye fast).


----------



## BansheeHucker (Dec 19, 2004)

man, that is one nice bike, do you have the specialized hubs too?


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

ill try and get a pic of a mates DEMO8 with DH40 sitting next to my DEMO9 with 888r so you can see the difference in height and width...

the DH40 is considerably taller than the 888r as well as having greater width in the stanchions and tyre clearence...

there stiff...plush and ride well also...so far i like but havent yet fully made my mind up...


----------



## j6105 (Apr 10, 2004)

*true*

the DH 40 is tall but the bushing overlap is gigantic. Little stiction right at first but it is going away fast on my friends bike.....breaking in the fork. Specialized hubs come on it stock, but they are going bye-bye too in favor of full chris king heavy duty setup with tubeless rims.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

j6105 said:


> the DH 40 is tall but the bushing overlap is gigantic. .


 sure its just not how you have it setup? those crowns are really flat, i'm sure it can be set much lower than the overly tall 888


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

zedro said:


> sure its just not how you have it setup? those crowns are really flat, i'm sure it can be set much lower than the overly tall 888


nope...

the actual height of the fork with the crowns set at the reccomended levels as compared to a 888s being set at the maximum...is more than an inch taller than the 888s...

like i said there huge...


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

BJ- said:


> nope...
> 
> the actual height of the fork with the crowns set at the reccomended levels as compared to a 888s being set at the maximum...is more than an inch taller than the 888s...
> 
> like i said there huge...


 i dunno about that, i dont trust your assessment or interpretation


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> i dunno about that, i dont trust your assessment or interpretation


yep...just the facts....and pictures too


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

BJ- said:


> nope...
> 
> the actual height of the fork with the crowns set at the reccomended levels as compared to a 888s being set at the maximum...is more than an inch taller than the 888s...
> 
> like i said there huge...


I seriously doubt that... that would make the fork freaking massive, plus it has flat crowns and the axel is not at the very bottom of the lowers


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> I seriously doubt that... that would make the fork freaking massive, plus it has flat crowns and the axel is not at the very bottom of the lowers


 just looked at the manual, the crowns are set so there is a 6mm space between the crown and 2.8 size tire on bottomout. With those flat crowns, this fork can definitly be set an inch lower than a 888.

never send a boy to work on a mans bike....


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

That bike is awesome...congrats...the fox seems pretty solid so far...Kyle won the rampage on one (on that bike actually ), but then again, you cant compare him to a less skilled east coast rider...maybe you guys are right-couple of hard hits on some rocks and some bails and it might fail...I wont be sold until the end of the next season after regular riders abuse the S**t out of it...(treat it like a monster T   )…


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

zedro said:


> just looked at the manual, the crowns are set so there is a 6mm space between the crown and 2.8 size tire on bottomout. With those flat crowns, this fork can definitly be set an inch lower than a 888.
> 
> never send a boy to work on a mans bike....


 damn we make a good team 

no freaking way that fork could be taller than an 888... go ride woulda made crowns for it already


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

zedro said:


> i dunno about that, i dont trust your assessment or interpretation


i can understand why you wouldnt...

but the forks stanchions as compared to the 888s stand over an inch taller than a 888 top crown set at maximum...

and i dont see why on earth you would set them that low and have inches of stanchion above the crown...even if you could...

i need those dam pics...


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

BJ- said:


> i can understand why you wouldnt...
> 
> but the forks stanchions as compared to the 888s stand over an inch taller than a 888 top crown set at maximum...
> 
> ...


Didn't [email protected] say they had a ~575mm A-C? Isn't that an inch lower than 888s?

-TS


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

woofin


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

BJ- said:


> but the forks stanchions as compared to the 888s stand over an inch taller than a 888 top crown set at maximum...
> 
> and i dont see why on earth you would set them that low and have inches of stanchion above the crown...even if you could...


 thats the proof i need that you dont know what you are doing. You do not setup a DC fork by the upper crown spacing; it doesnt matter if theres a ton of stanchion sticking up, its not the looks that count. Plus read what i said about the manual entry.


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

zedro said:


> thats the proof i need that you dont know what you are doing. You do not setup a DC fork by the upper crown spacing; it doesnt matter if theres a ton of stanchion sticking up, its not the looks that count. Plus read what i said about the manual entry.


served... BJ its called stack height


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> served... BJ its called stack height


 uh huh, once again he's earned top honors as official thread retard. Glad he isnt wrenching on my bike...


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

zedro said:


> uh huh, once again he's earned top honors as official thread retard. Glad he isnt wrenching on my bike...


oh yeah, that reminded me to tell you that your use of that frikkin massive bearing on your main pivot along with it being orange is pure hotness


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> oh yeah, that reminded me to tell you that your use of that frikkin massive bearing on your main pivot along with it being orange is pure hotness


 tanks, all the peeps on the trail think its uber cool too. Long live complete overkill.

wait why did that remind you?


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

zedro said:


> tanks, all the peeps on the trail think its uber cool too. Long live complete overkill.
> 
> wait why did that remind you?


you spoke of your bike, and how you would not wish teh BeeJzor to wrench on it

btw, cute new avatar


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> btw, cute new avatar


 thanks, thats what people will see before i kill them electronically.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

*Zedro worried?*



zedro said:


> the kind of testing i wanna see on this fork is how it reacts when it smacks a boulder or two


Don't worry there are more rocks and boulders along a little five mile trail down in Santa Barbara for D. Riffle to mash that fork against than all of Canada. My Monster got deep gouges in the legs there. Hopefully I will have a pair and let you know if they dent. On my, I can no longer hold onto the bars 20 minute run down the DHrs version of Heaven.


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

zedro said:


> thanks, thats what people will see before i kill them electronically.


once again you remind me of something... me and my boyz (i do have friends) wanted to make a virus that takes over your computer and puts a picture of this laughing skull/clown with this creep ass bomb-making kids laugh in my class

good story?


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

I think I fell in love with that fork when it was about to jump out of an airplane in one of Fox's adds 

Very nice bike!


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> once again you remind me of something... me and my boyz (i do have friends) wanted to make a virus that takes over your computer and puts a picture of this laughing skull/clown with this creep ass bomb-making kids laugh in my class
> 
> good story?


 i hit up a website that was sorta like that, it took over internet explorer and kinda made fun of you about that popup after popup. It was quite the insane experience actually.


----------



## j6105 (Apr 10, 2004)

*yup*

since im a post ****, im sending one last one before i go, zedro and kadvang are right about it being smaller than the 888. BJ i normally try to help your australian butt but even the best doctor can't help a dead patient--i don't know you  ...... the reason it looks tall on my bike is the crappy as tall as hell headset as well as some generous stack height. There is a noticible difference between it and an 04 boxxer, but duhhhh the boxxer is 170mm. Oh and IMPORTANT the bike really weighs about 41.4 stock, the titanium spring was not installed on mine when it was weighed @ "----------".


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

zedro said:


> i hit up a website that was sorta like that, it took over internet explorer and kinda made fun of you about that popup after popup. It was quite the insane experience actually.


ahhh sweetness

j605... daym that is light


----------



## Curb Hucker (Jan 1, 2005)

Hello my name is BJ, i dont like any exposed stanchion above the upper crown. i hear that it hurts preformance, and i wouldnt like that at all, because im just some hardcore australian who hucks his bike into crocodile pits and then hunts them with this hear knife, crikey.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

j6105 said:


> BJ i normally try to help your australian butt but even the best doctor can't help a dead patient--i don't know you  ......


 oooo, i can smell the sizzle on this one


----------



## chuffer (Apr 15, 2004)

zedro and kadvang, get a room. sheesh.


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)

Here are the numbers:

A-C on 888 (200mm travel): 605mm

A-C on DH40 (203mm travel): 571mm

A difference of 34mm or 1.3 inches.


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

BJ, I know I'm usually the first to jump into the rip-fest, but I'm gonna try and offer some useful advice here.

Stop before you post something like you did, and just think for a second.

You stated that the DH40 is an inch taller than the 888. Now, consider how many people hate the 888's tall stack height. Consider that it's probably the tallest fork for its travel that you can buy and it slacks the heck out of any bike you install it on. Consider that it's SO tall, a company actually made aftermarket crowns to lower it, and people are running zero stack headsets in their 1.5" headtubes to compensate.

Now, think about what would happen if you had a fork that was *two inches* taller than any other 8" fork available. Do you think this fork would sell well? It's going to slack out any bike you put it on by a full two degrees - that's HUGE. Based on that simple logic alone, it doesn't make any sense to say the DH40 is taller.

You can't always go on what you've seen or some "impression" you got of something after seeing it or riding it once in a controlled circumstance. You have to have logic and knowledge to back it up.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

binary visions said:


> Stop before you post something like you did, and just think for a second......You have to have logic and knowledge to back it up.


 thats just crazy talk, you crazy talker you.

hey where is he to grovel and make excuses?


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

$5k? I was in my LBS, and I thought I saw a tag for $3.X thousand. 
I forget the price, but it was in the 3's.


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

Locoman said:


> $5k? I was in my LBS, and I thought I saw a tag for $3.X thousand.
> I forget the price, but it was in the 3's.


 There are two models of the Demo 8. An expensive one and a slightly cheaper model.

The cheaper model does not come with a DH40 - I don't remember what the rest of the differences are, though, check Specialized's website.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

It had a 40. I'll check their website..


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm not looking to buy, but I called for the hell of it. They said it was last years demo 9. Selling it for $3400 (But they hinted they could do better. I didn't push on this since I don't want to buy it). cycleloft.com

It did have a 40 on it though.
..I thought both the demo and the 40 were '05 products...


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

Locoman said:


> I'm not looking to buy, but I called for the hell of it. They said it was last years demo 9. Selling it for $3400 (But they hinted they could do better. I didn't push on this since I don't want to buy it). cycleloft.com
> 
> It did have a 40 on it though.
> ..I thought both the demo and the 40 were '05 products...


The DH40 just started shipping a week ago(ish). The Demo 8 is this year's product as well. If it was last year's Demo 9, then they decided to put a DH40 on the front of it for some odd reason - and if it really is selling for better than $3400, I'd snap that baby up if I were you.

I doubt it's got the DH40 on it. Putting a brand new fork on a last year's stock bike would be a pretty bizarre product.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

I was really just there. I clearly remember reading "RC2 40" on it. I took some time to check out the fork, since it seemed so well made.

I just bought an SX there (w/ a sweet 66R), so my funds are 0.


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

Locoman said:


> I was really just there. I clearly remember reading "RC2 40" on it. I took some time to check out the fork, since it seemed so well made.
> 
> I just bought an SX there (w/ a sweet 66R), so my funds are 0.


 Seems like a bizarre business practice (to mount one of the most talked about, brand new products on last year's stocked frame) but maybe they're just getting it mounted on a bike to showcase it in their store.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> Don't worry there are more rocks and boulders along a little five mile trail down in Santa Barbara for D. Riffle to mash that fork against than all of Canada. My Monster got deep gouges in the legs there. Hopefully I will have a pair and let you know if they dent. On my, I can no longer hold onto the bars 20 minute run down the DHrs version of Heaven.


D. Riff pwns Tunnel with 11 minute times, so I hear.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> Actually, for the price you should be getting better parts... Specialized handlebar on a 5000$ bike? Gimme a break...


At least come up with an original argument, me and zedro already had this battle royal.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

only reason i insisted on this and will do untill i go back (to the shop) and recheck with my own eyes...

is because its what i saw (DH40 taller than 888) and i will swear by it untill i prove *myself* otherwise seems as i unlike you guys have seen a DEMO8 with DH40...and sat it sat next to my DEMO9 with 888 to compare...

also the terminology were all using is conflicting...



skullcrack said:


> Here are the numbers:
> 
> A-C on 888 (200mm travel): 605mm
> 
> ...


im talking about the overall height of the fork (as a whole)...so i mean...the axle to the top of the upper crown...not axle to lower crown...

and in *that regard* i am right...which was what i meant all along...

im not asking or telling you to believe me...what i am though is to let me be for the moment...untill i *can* prove it...

and in the mean time hope alot of you or at least some get to test out the new DH40 fork because its dam nice...


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

BJ- said:


> im talking about the overall height of the fork (as a whole)...so i mean...the axle to the top of the upper crown...not axle to lower crown...
> 
> and in *that regard* i am right...which was what i meant all along...


No, you're still wrong. On bikes with equal length head tubes, and no spacers, the upper crown's spacing is _defined_ by the lower crown's spacing - obviously. And on bikes that don't have equal length headtubes, you're not makin a relevant comparison.

Besides, what possible meaning does that statistic have? None. Zip. Zero. Zilch, except that it reflects the lower crown's spacing. That's like asking ... Jesus, I can't even think of a measurement on a bike that's as meaningless as that one. That's a measurement that's variable between any bike you choose to install the fork on - so what purpose does it serve as a benchmark?



BJ- said:


> the actual height of the fork with the crowns set at the reccomended levels as compared to a 888s being set at the maximum...is more than an inch taller than the 888s...


That statement, is still wrong. Wrong wrong wrong. You're not right by any stretch of the imagination. Thanks for playing, though.

You are still not *thinking* before you speak. If you had thought about it for a minute, you would have realized the absurdity of your defense. Makes it tough not to rip your arguments apart when I tried to show you how absurd it was, and you come back with a retarded defensive statement like that one.


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

where do you live??? that bike may be stolen.........  when i get a job (im 14) that and the orange 223 are what im buying.....


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

BJ- said:


> im not asking or telling you to believe me...what i am though is to let me be for the moment...untill i *can* prove it...


 you cant prove stuff you dont understand to people who know what they're talking about.

Dont you know when to quit? no wonder your the forum punching bag, you dont listen...


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

BJ- your measurement is utterly worthless as well as being wrong. The ride height of a fork, the distance from the axel to the lower crown, is all that matters- not the amount of stanchion between upper and lower crowns or what have you, as it is completly superflous and dependent on bike setup.


----------



## dhyerk (Feb 18, 2005)

the 40 puts the 888 to shame...why compare a fork that is lighter, stiffer, more adjustable and doesnt screw up the geometry of your bike.


----------



## dhyerk (Feb 18, 2005)

brian durling "baxter get off your high horse, your **** smells just like ours. id like to see you try to get your bike down to 33lbs...specialized whore."

Bret Yerkovich: "if you put helium in your tubes your bike might be a little lighter"

Brian "Chuck" Miller: "you are a tsunami in the toiletbowl of stupidity.....you are the weakest link"


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

binary visions said:


> No, you're still wrong. On bikes with equal length head tubes, and no spacers, the upper crown's spacing is defined by the lower crown's spacing - obviously. And on bikes that don't have equal length headtubes, you're not makin a relevant comparison.
> 
> Besides, what possible meaning does that statistic have? None. Zip. Zero. Zilch, except that it reflects the lower crown's spacing. That's like asking ... Jesus, I can't even think of a measurement on a bike that's as meaningless as that one. That's a measurement that's variable between any bike you choose to install the fork on - so what purpose does it serve as a benchmark?
> 
> ...


one day ill have you...

and like i said i woudnt insist on this if i hadnt seen it...and i dont believe myself to be blind but its not a big deal...you guys treat anyone with scepticism who says somehting out of the ordinary on a regualr basis so its not as if im suprised...

next time ill make sure i get pics before saying stuff...


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

BJ- said:


> one day ill have you...
> 
> and like i said i woudnt insist on this if i hadnt seen it...and i dont believe myself to be blind but its not a big deal...you guys treat anyone with scepticism who says somehting out of the ordinary on a regualr basis so its not as if im suprised...
> 
> next time ill make sure i get pics before saying stuff...


Oh boy


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

BJ- said:


> ...you guys treat anyone with scepticism who says somehting out of the ordinary on a regualr basis so its not as if im suprised...


 no we treat fools with derision when they try to pass their ignorance for knowledge.

we arent out to get you, you just happen to fall flat on your face. Alot.


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

BJ DUDE u r hella dumb like serious do you know naything about bikes at all dude? i doubt u sometimes like how can u b soo hoot in this regard?

ada ^ KURNK

KRUNK POSTAGE


----------



## Curb Hucker (Jan 1, 2005)

what is a Krunk, I was playing halo with Transcend on wed. and these 2 guys wouldnt stop saying it, does it even have any meaning.

And BJ you are like Syphilis of MTBR. First you were just like an irritating rash, then you got more infectious and annoying, now you're entering the 3rd phase where the syphilis has grown wildly over the whole body ( in your case, this symbolizes your beligerance), and the only way to get rid of the disease is to die (as for you, no one needs to die to help MTBR, just leave)


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

j6105 said:


> hey,
> Eat it e_o, these were taken 10 minutes ago......_


_

Nice ride, but EXCUUUUUUUUUSE ME for being skeptical after other dummies out there post fake reviews of stuff.

Don't hurt yourself on that thing, jackass._


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

Curb Hucker said:


> what is a Krunk, I was playing halo with Transcend on wed. and these 2 guys wouldnt stop saying it, does it even have any meaning.
> 
> And BJ you are like Syphilis of MTBR. First you were just like an irritating rash, then you got more infectious and annoying, now you're entering the 3rd phase where the syphilis has grown wildly over the whole body ( in your case, this symbolizes your beligerance), and the only way to get rid of the disease is to die (as for you, no one needs to die to help MTBR, just leave)


deep analology

krunk is a state of mind, according to urbandictionary.com it was Originally derived from the two words: "crazy drunk".


----------



## dhyerk (Feb 18, 2005)

j6105 said:


> The bike is 42 pounds even, lighter than my friends because it was handbuilt at "-------" without loads of grease.....


Bro, dont fool yourself, Im at work and just weighed a full tub of park tool grease and it weighs 1.2lbs, so I would need to have a half tub of extra grease on my bike. Moreover, when your bike gets built custom they put MORE grease on it as compared to the specialized factrory who just try to build their bike as fast and cheaply as possible. So in the end, there is no way that your bike is more than half a pound lighter with EVERY part being the same.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*cheaper demo 8*



binary visions said:


> There are two models of the Demo 8. An expensive one and a slightly cheaper model.
> 
> The cheaper model does not come with a DH40 - I don't remember what the rest of the differences are, though, check Specialized's website.


 ya the cheaper one comes with a boxxer.


----------



## OGRipper (Jan 31, 2004)

New Laptop: $1500
DSL Connection: $40/month
Seeing some of the silly crap here: PRICELESS!!


Yo yo yo, whattup it's OG in the hizzle, lurking here on empty beer. Every now and then I feel stupid or down so I come here because it never fails to make me feel smarter and give me a laugh. So thanks, and later. Much later. 

(HAHAHAHA, I'm STILL laughing at the dude saying he measures to the top of the fork and that he's right until he proves to himself that he's wrong! And that other dude out there weighing his tub of grease!! I mean I've said some unthinking things over on RM but this stuff is just so rich it's...it's...priceless!!!)


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

OGRipper said:


> (HAHAHAHA, I'm STILL laughing at the dude saying he measures to the top of the fork and that he's right until he proves to himself that he's wrong!


 ahh yes thats BJ, our resident 'tard-boy. Its actually pretty stereotypical teenage behavior isnt it


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

zedro said:


> ahh yes thats BJ, our resident 'tard-boy. Its actually pretty stereotypical teenage behavior isnt it


hey, im actually pretty intelligent  or at least not THAT stupid


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> hey, im actually pretty intelligent  or at least not THAT stupid


fo sho. im 14 and aint that bad. i was reading his post thinking LOLZ @ BJ. would have been funny if nobody corrected him


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> hey, im actually pretty intelligent  or at least not THAT stupid


 thats why i said stereotypical. Like mall-teens.


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> thats why i said stereotypical. Like mall-teens.


OMG! i like totally hate preps...


----------



## MicroHuck (Jan 31, 2005)

Damn! You guys are ruthless!

I've read this thread several times through and can't seem to find anywhere in which BJ said the A-C was higher on the Fox 40. A DC fork's stanchion length has nothing to do with A-C really. It's obvious the DH40 might be taller than the 888 in that it is made to accomodate a larger stack height?

Some of you tards need to take reading comprehension classes. BJ doesn't say once that the A-C is higher. He just said the fork seemed taller, so WTF? I don't really give a crap about BJ, but man, some of you jerks really enjoy jumping on the beat up BJ bandwagon too often. Grow up.


----------



## bike26 (Jan 13, 2004)

what a sick bike , sweet


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

MicroHuck said:


> Some of you tards need to take reading comprehension classes.


 think you should read the thread several more times.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

MicroHuck said:


> Some of you tards need to take reading comprehension classes. .


comprehension sucks...I like the pictures


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

MicroHuck said:


> Damn! You guys are ruthless!
> 
> I've read this thread several times through and can't seem to find anywhere in which BJ said the A-C was higher on the Fox 40. A DC fork's stanchion length has nothing to do with A-C really. It's obvious the DH40 might be taller than the 888 in that it is made to accomodate a larger stack height?
> 
> Some of you tards need to take reading comprehension classes. BJ doesn't say once that the A-C is higher. He just said the fork seemed taller, so WTF? I don't really give a crap about BJ, but man, some of you jerks really enjoy jumping on the beat up BJ bandwagon too often. Grow up.


im tooo young to grow upppppp


----------



## searching7 (Oct 11, 2004)

*size if your demo*

I was wondering if your demo bike is a medium. I have one on order, a medium, and I'm about five-nine-and-a-half to five ten. I'm pretty sure the medium will be perfect, I was just wondering what size your demo is and how tall are you. Thanks for your time.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

ooo that is sooo nice!


----------



## j6105 (Apr 10, 2004)

*yeah*

all depends,
Are you still growing? BTW you might not get that bike for at least 2 months, or maybe an 06 model if you are on the west coast. One of the smart things specialized did with the bike is the titanium spring offer. The bike comes with a steel spring but you get to send in a card for a titanium spring with the weight of your choice (i.e. 400,450,500). So choose soley on size. I personally have always liked bigger bikes and am 5'11" so i would say you should go with the medium, but if you growing, consider a large. Demo 9 frames are also proportionally related so go try a M and L demo and eye the difference. Hope you enjoy!
-me


----------

